# Alicia(claymore) vs Grunbeld(Berserk)



## Oceania (Nov 4, 2010)

Another Berserk vs Claymore battle.


Dark Alicia.






VS

Grunbeld



Battle 1: Both of them are in their human forms.
Battle 2: Grunbeld is in his Apoistal form.
Battles take place in a grassy field.
Battle 2 Grunbeld is Bloodlusted.

Discuss away!


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 4, 2010)

Speed, strength, durability feats for Grunbeld.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2010)

Grunbeld won't tag Alicia in the history of ever.

She's Abyssal level. He dies/gets chainsaw'd.


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 4, 2010)

Alicia will no doubt carry the day


----------



## Oceania (Nov 4, 2010)

But she is in her human form for both fights!


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 4, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> But she is in her human form for both fights!



hmmm, you're right. that's just silly  didn't see that


----------



## Oceania (Nov 4, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> hmmm, you're right. that's just silly  didn't see that



Even with Alicia in her human form, she will still be faster than Grunbeld.:ho

The biggest question I have is can His skin hold u aginst the claymore sword?


----------



## LifeMaker (Nov 4, 2010)

just noticed it's your thread so of course you'd know the setup... god i'm _ so _ not on the ball today, never try and do stuff while burning stupid amounts of backup disks 

anyway, Claymore characters are annoyingly hard to quantify as it tends to be via scaling, but i'd still fancy her, even in her more female form, but it's no means as clear cut as it 'twere.

of course, my inherent Claymore-fan bias might be seeping through here. it does that


----------



## God Movement (Nov 4, 2010)

Alicia ROFLSTOMPS


----------



## Oceania (Nov 4, 2010)

SunlightHeartPlus said:


> just noticed it's your thread so of course you'd know the setup... god i'm _ so _ not on the ball today, never try and do stuff while burning stupid amounts of backup disks
> 
> anyway, Claymore characters are annoyingly hard to quantify as it tends to be via scaling, but i'd still fancy her, even in her more female form, but it's no means as clear cut as it 'twere.
> 
> of course, my inherent Claymore-fan bias might be seeping through here. it does that



It has been said before its hard 2 do an even Claymore/berserk battle. Still I'm pretty sure she is faster than Grunbeld, since she is of AO level, I'm pretty sure she has the strength 2 win. Although, I'm still not sure of his duribility.


----------



## Alita (Nov 4, 2010)

Alicia blitzes.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd give it to Grunbeld mostly because Alicia will be fundamentally hampered here by a lack of Beth.  She won't ever be able to release Yoki/use Youma energy to the degree that she's been trained to.  

Meanwhile Grunbeld, already armored enough to soak hits from the Dragonslayer is not exactly a noob at fighting people with monstrous powers.  Speed alone is never enough to determine the outcome of a fight.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 5, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> I'd give it to Grunbeld mostly because Alicia will be fundamentally hampered here by a lack of Beth.  She won't ever be able to release Yoki/use Youma energy to the degree that she's been trained to.
> 
> Meanwhile Grunbeld, already armored enough to soak hits from the Dragonslayer is not exactly a noob at fighting people with monstrous powers.  *Speed alone is never enough to determine the outcome of a fight.*



The Shrike disagrees.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 5, 2010)

Alicia is Shrike-lite.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 5, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Alicia is Shrike-lite.


Shrike-lite... 4Kids edition if we really have to compare the two.
But to be serious Alicia was shown to casually cut Riful's ribbon-tentacles.The same tentacles that ripped a whole castle apart and top Claymores failed to even damage them.
Alicia even in base horribly blitzes Grunbeld and sooner or later she would find a gap in his scales to abuse(or make one) even if she maybe unable to penetrate the armor at first.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 5, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Grunbeld won't tag Alicia in the history of ever.
> 
> She's Abyssal level. He dies/gets chainsaw'd.





FormerAbyssalone said:


> But she is in her human form for both fights!



ya, abysmal level its because of her sister beth
alicia cant awake alone, i mean controlate awakening, she cant whitout her sister


----------



## Oceania (Nov 5, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> I'd give it to Grunbeld mostly because Alicia will be fundamentally hampered here by a lack of Beth.  She won't ever be able to release Yoki/use Youma energy to the degree that she's been trained to.
> 
> Meanwhile Grunbeld, already armored enough to soak hits from the Dragonslayer is not exactly a noob at fighting people with monstrous powers.  Speed alone is never enough to determine the outcome of a fight.



But she fought Riful in her human form and Alicia's yoki wasn't released. I pretty sure the claymore sword is tougher than the dragonslayer.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 6, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> I pretty sure the claymore sword is tougher than the dragonslayer.



I wouldn't go that far, Claymore's are made of a metal that's vaguely stronger than steel, and the DS is filled with demonic Od making it equally vague in durability.

Also what's the best strength feat for human Alicia again?


----------



## Oceania (Nov 6, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I wouldn't go that far, Claymore's are made of a metal that's vaguely stronger than steel, and the DS is filled with demonic Od making it equally vague in durability.
> 
> Also what's the best strength feat for human Alicia again?



Defeating Riful (AO) in her human form!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 6, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Defeating Riful (AO) in her human form!



Means nothing here, there's no proof that Alicia can cut Corundum. Grunbeld's apostle form could most likely outlast her, and he only needs to hit her once with his fire.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 6, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Means nothing here, there's no proof that Alicia can cut Corundum.



More like you can't prove he can withstand hits from anybody on Alicia's level with a sword that can't even be dulled after years of being wielded by superhumans against other Claymore swords or Awakened hides, which are often hard to pierce even to single digit Claymores. A nameless Awakened and Riful's body with minimal Yoki to avoid her level to be measured by Galatea could smash apart several houses/a castle at once respectively without their comparatively thin tendrils breaking while Riful was also carrying Duph's Awakened weight away at super speed. Alicia was taking Riful apart at her leisure in human form.

Not even all of Grunbeld's body seems to be corundum, like his eyes. She'll drill him at her leisure because the speed difference is just that big. She just turns her Yoki to eleven and smashes him anyway.



> Grunbeld's apostle form could most likely outlast her, and he only needs to hit her once with his fire.



As if that's ever going to happen. Her movement feat in human form alone craps on any range Grunbeld ever showed with any of his attacks. Heck if Alicia can move that much with minimal effort even before engaging Riful and Priscilla, the stamina contest goes to her not Grunbeld.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Nov 6, 2010)

In human form, while traveling, she made huge craters in the ground just from going by there. That's in human form, where the vast majority of her yoki is suppressed and, as such, she is essentially as weak as a 2 year old with a claymore compared to what she can do fully awakened.


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 6, 2010)

Grunbeld feats please


----------



## Weltall8000 (Nov 6, 2010)

> I wouldn't go that far, Claymore's are made of a metal that's vaguely stronger than steel, and the DS is filled with demonic Od making it equally vague in durability.
> 
> Also what's the best strength feat for human Alicia again?



_Claymore_ swords are strong enough to the point that they don't ever break/dull/show wear even when people that are obliterating buildings are swinging them and even clashing these special swords against each other.

The Dragonslayer, is indeed bathed in the blood of countless demons to the point that it gained an unusual power, but as I understand it, augmenting it in the capacity that allows it to deal damage to astral bodies, not so much its corporeal power or durability. And, we do see Godo working on the sword after Guts was romping about killing Apostles for a few years (end of the Black Swordsman/beginning of the Conviction arc) and as he looked at it, it was shown to have many knicks and cracks in it.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't forget the dragonslayer cracked Grunbeld's skin, so the claymore should have no probelm.


----------

